# Beautiful Dane



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Check out this beautiful boy that came to our shelter!









08100537c- Gallop - 8 month old, neutered male, Great Dane 
Description: If you’re looking for a gentle giant that is almost perfect, Gallop is your boy. He came to us as a stray in October 2008, and his family never came to claim him. At some point, Gallop had a family that cared for him, because he is very well trained for being a puppy. Gallop does NOT pull on the leash and always walks right beside you. He knows “sit”, “down”, “shake”, “stay” and “no”. Gallop is also incredibly gentle and will be allowed to go to a home with kids of any age. We are hoping for a family that already has experience with Danes since they are rather high maintenance dogs, but if the perfect family comes along that is willing to learn, we will be fine with that as well. We will most likely be taking applications for him for about a week to be sure we find his ideal home. Gallop is extremely dog social and loves everyone, big and small. He would be very, very happy in a home with another dog that he can play with. Gallop is very submissive with other dogs and if they want to be dominant, he will listen and respect them. Gallop has met our office cats many times, and continues his interest, but it’s nothing more than a puppy being unfamiliar. He touched noses with one of our office cats and then licked it. If he does go to a home with cats, teaching him how to play with them so that they don’t get hurt will be an important step to a harmonious home. Gallop is your class Dane that doesn’t realize how big he is, if you aren’t okay with a dog that will knock things over and that can eat off your kitchen sink, then you should look into adopting a smaller dog. You must have a sense of humor to own a Dane. Gallop is such a wonderful, lovable boy. He bonds with people very strongly and will not leave your side. Even off leash he comes when he’s called and doesn’t like it if he can’t see you. Gallop is already over 100lbs and will be getting bigger, be sure you’re ready for this commitment! Of course, he’s totally worth it. Adoption- $450


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG he is so cute!! I wish I could have him


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I know! Isn't he amazing? I just love his face. . . such a cutie pie! I'm sure that he'll go fast, he just came up for adoption today.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

He will get scooped up in a heartbeat for sure!!

A little off topic but I just realized that my new pup's head, eyes and ears look alot like his...hmmm


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

And your new puppy is H-U-G-E!


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, I think I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

lizalots said:


> And your new puppy is H-U-G-E!


lol She is!! The more I think about it I think she may have dane in her! Oh My...lol


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

OMG, I want him!  He sounds just like the kind of dog I'm going to be looking for in a couple of years perfect for me and Chloe...and he's young, male, and that gorgeous merle color! Dang! *goes off and pouts*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, just a little baby already in a shelter. I hope he finds a new loving home very very soon and that it is permanent.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

So how is Gallop? Did he get scooped up on his first day?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Where exactly are you all located?
Nessa


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Chico, California.

There is actually quite a group of merle danes like this around. And not only that blue color. I don't know who breeds them here.

And he is still there. Probably because he comes with a pretty big price tag.

www.buttehumane.org


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Not to change the subject, but I Love Koala!!! She looks just like my China!!!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

$450 IS a bit steep for a shelter dog. Once you think about it, it's really not so bad---neutering such a large dog would likely cost at least $200, and shots/heartworm testing/etc. would probably run about $100, and a purebred Dane would definitely cost more than $150.....even if he's 6 months older than you would "normally" get a puppy. Too bad I can't have more dogs (and I live 1500 miles away.....). He's gorgeous.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh.... I am in love!!!

Great Danes are one of my all time favorite dogs! I would LOVE to have one one day but probally will never be in a place to!

I hope that cutie finds a great forever home!!!!!!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, it looks like he was adopted!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

CA seems to have a lot of nice dogs, I wish that one was in CT.


----------

